# Good home for Lace Monitor



## terryw5 (Feb 15, 2008)

I am a reptile carer with Clarence Valley WIRES. I have had in care for over 12 months, a 4ft male Lace Monitor that cannot be released. Unfortunately we do not have the resources to keep this animal indefinately. He has lost his tongue in a fight with another Monitor, but is otherwise in good health. I am looking for a licensed Keeper or Breeder who has suitable facilities for an animal of this size to adopt him. An approval process through NPWS will have to be completed before this adoption can take place. If I am unable to find a suitable recipient the animal will have to be euthanased.


----------



## Daniel_Penrith (Feb 15, 2008)

woah that sux! Cmon ppl............ I wish i had a class 2 license


----------



## mrmikk (Feb 15, 2008)

I hope someone can step up and take him, that would be devastating to have to euthanase him.

Kudos to you Terry for your efforts with him to date.


----------



## tfor2 (Feb 15, 2008)

Can it come to Qld? or is it restricted to a Nsw licence only?


----------



## terryw5 (Feb 15, 2008)

Don't know what the legalities are for that. Would have to make some enquiries.


----------



## channi (Feb 15, 2008)

bump


----------



## nuthn2do (Feb 15, 2008)

This should be going through npws, wires and a herp society partnership


----------



## -Peter (Feb 15, 2008)

Its simple, ypu contact a herp society of your choice, they nominate an appropriate keeper possibly from a list they maintain for just such situations.
The animal is passed to them and they comply with DEC NPWS regulations. You sign the animal off as passed to other organisation in this case NPWS animal keeping system.You are not required to anything else except submit your paperwork to your organisation.
We do it very regularly. The system is in place for this to happen.
and yes the animal must stay in NSW.


----------



## Just_Joshin (Feb 15, 2008)

PM Sent terry. I think i may be able to help you out.


----------



## terryw5 (Feb 16, 2008)

Thank you very much for all your helpful comments and suggestions. I will follow up on them. And to Momanator, I will contact you later today. Thanks again everyone.


----------



## Danny (Mar 18, 2008)

hey i can maby tack care of it how much is he


----------



## hornet (Mar 18, 2008)

Danny said:


> hey i can maby tack care of it how much is he



these guys get to 2m long, definatly not a beginer animal


----------



## Dan19 (Mar 18, 2008)

And you are 12 aswell, they eat alot... Did this end up going to anyone?


----------



## Frozenmouse (Mar 18, 2008)

Q. how does a monitor without a tongue smell?
A, awful.
Dont think you will have to euthanise him heaps of people keep lace monitors . a monitor with no tongue would still breed i would think.


----------



## salebrosus (Mar 18, 2008)

Danny said:


> hey i can maby tack care of it how much is he



Sorry sweetheart but worry about your grammar first, then once that is perfected read about lacies, and THEN hopefully you will be old enough to be more suitable for one. A lace monitor is an animal i would not recommend for a child.


----------



## serpenttongue (Mar 18, 2008)

If this monitor is still available, i want it!


----------



## richardsc (Mar 18, 2008)

im a child and i have 4 lacies,pmsl,well a 32 year old child,but yes,there definatly not a begginers animal,plus u need room to house them,they need outdoors accomadation or a big amount of space indoors


----------



## richardsc (Mar 18, 2008)

terrys last post was dated 15th of feb,id say the lacey found a new home,well hopefully it did


----------



## salebrosus (Mar 18, 2008)

Yes richardsc, and i haven't heard the end of it from serpenttongue saying he should've sent the PM about it lol.


----------



## richardsc (Mar 19, 2008)

hahahahaha,i havnt heard the end of my self telling myself the same thing,i cant blame serp though,lacies are awsome animals,one of my faves to keep


----------



## Danny (Mar 19, 2008)

hey i will tack care of him but can u have them on a class 0ne pm me please


----------



## Tatelina (Mar 19, 2008)

Hahahahahaha! I got a laugh from this thread... Ah the innocence (and ignorance) of children. 
Goodluck rehoming.


----------



## Tatelina (Mar 19, 2008)

Danny said:


> hey i will tack care of him but can u have them on a class 0ne pm me please



*bashes head*
Did you read the other comments in this thread?


----------



## hornet (Mar 19, 2008)

Danny said:


> hey i will tack care of him but can u have them on a class 0ne pm me please



as said before, learn to spell, read up on them and once you have a 5-6m pit setup then consider getting one.


----------



## TWENTY B (Mar 19, 2008)

I will take it, he can live in my bathtub with my hela monster, i will call him fluffy

i will hug him, and kiss him, and feed him on love.



ROFLMAO
while i'm here, can you keep an adult stimmy and a few king browns in a 3 x 2 x 2 enclosure?



sorry, it's sarcasm appreciation day at my work lol


----------



## hornet (Mar 19, 2008)

TWENTY B said:


> ROFLMAO
> while i'm here, can you keep an adult stimmy and a few king browns in a 3 x 2 x 2 enclosure?l



Cant hurt to try :lol:


----------



## Danny (Mar 19, 2008)

i have looked after sick lizards and birds before and i have had over 120 animals


----------



## Danny (Mar 19, 2008)

i dont have the money to buy one and they are sick


----------



## Tatelina (Mar 19, 2008)

Danny said:


> i have looked after sick lizards and birds before and i have had over 120 animals



Good on you for that buddy! But if you went to say www.wikipedia.org (which is like an online encyclopedia) you would learn that lace monitors are far beyond most peoples' capabilities...
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lace_monitor



Can we put it any clearer??


----------



## hornet (Mar 19, 2008)

if you dont have money to buy one then there is no one you will have the money to keep one.


----------



## GraftonChic (Mar 19, 2008)

DId the animal find a home?


----------



## Just_Joshin (Mar 19, 2008)

GraftonChic said:


> DId the animal find a home?


Yes. It is coming to Symbio Wildlife Park. Currently waiting on the paperwork to be processed.

Cheers,
Josh


----------



## Danny (Mar 19, 2008)

i have the moneys to mack an encloser


----------



## hornet (Mar 19, 2008)

Danny said:


> i have the moneys to mack an encloser



if you cant afford to buy a lacie you can afford to keep a lacie, you obviously do not know what it takes to keep them. The enclosure will cost $400-$500 easly which is the price of a hatchling lacies, then you have all the other costs associated with keeping any reptiles


----------



## salebrosus (Mar 19, 2008)

Danny said:


> i have looked after sick lizards and birds before and i have had over 120 animals



Are they still alive?


----------



## caustichumor (Mar 19, 2008)

Yes that HAD seems ominous!


----------



## Frozenmouse (Mar 19, 2008)

salebrosus said:


> Are they still alive?


Danny is 12 years old give him a break you guys it is good to see young people with a big interest in reps no need for flaming the lacey is spoken for anyway.


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Mar 19, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Danny* 

 
_i have looked after sick lizards and birds before and i have had over 120 animals_

isnt it illegal to care for wild animals without training licences and stuff?


----------



## salebrosus (Mar 19, 2008)

Lacie's are not animal that any 12 year old should be able to get, however being on a Class 1 they can. 

I'm not knocking his desire for one, but if he cant afford to buy one, he cant afford to keep it. If he cant spell or read the advice previously offered, he certainly can't read how to properly care for them.


----------



## richardsc (Mar 19, 2008)

buying a lacie and housing it are the easy part,buying its food will be the biggy,monitors if kept correctly eat a heck of a lot of food,i can imagine a 4 foot starving lacie at feed time for the first time with a 12 year old,bricks in the young fellas undies comes to mind,pmsl,josh sounds like the lacie has found a good home which is fantastic,glad that has been found,and the beasty can live out his life there
danny,i admire your willingness mate,not having a go at you,but lacies arent a 2 metre long blue tongue,there capable of taking your fingers off,scratching the heck out of u as well,sure some tame down nicely,but they can all have there moments,and at feed time they go nuts,well i have 4 so i guess there competing,but they are food concious and not scared to charge at u for it.
if u can afford to build a huge avairy for them like u say,id recomend u buy some ridge tailed monitors or pygmy mulga monitors,2 great small monitor types that thrive in captivity,and there every bit as much monitor as a lacie is,just alot more manageable,and perfect for u to learn the basics of monitors,then down the track u may consider a lacie or 2.
main thing is the lacie found a home


----------



## -Peter (Mar 20, 2008)

It cant be sent outside NSW anyway so its a moot point overall. Symbio have quite a number already so it will fit in to their regime easily.
There will be a lot of lacies hitting the market of the next few years as they get to big for a lot of people. Adults dont sell well now. Think what it will be like in two years.


----------

